# SMOKEY'S R32



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi all just a few pics of my R32. I picked it up last weekend from Bath. It is a G reg with 108 k on the clock, although the engine has recently been replaced with a R33 unit. Tein coilovers, nismo rear arms and R34 GTR alloy's. Running 0.7 bar of boost with no funny noises :lol: Big thanks to Mick 8) for helping me choose her and for most of the bits that we have been busy fitting, a GTC carbon bonnet, aero bonnet catches, Kansai strut brace, One Sparco pro 2000 seat, Top Secret steering wheel and a pair of ganador Carbon mirrors. 

BEFORE



















AND AFTER



























PLANS.

The car is booked in to have a POWER FC fitted and mapped along with a fuel pump, spark plugs, timing belt, cam belt, cam's, boost controller and maybe a new inlet gasket( think it may be leaking)

Looking to black out the rear window and rear side windows, smoked out not too dark.
Defo need to reduce and relocate the front number plate(or inter cooler shield  )
The rear number plate needs to be re sized also.

Next on the shopping list will be a uprated clutch

Oh and before I forget, the window rubber seal passenger side as it don't like water all that much.

Hope you like it and look forward to your comments


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

John - fantastic to finally see you with a Skyline. From the pictures it looks to be a very clean example. Hope to get to see the car in person some time mate.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Jezzzz That is some good looking car you have there mate.
Power will come trust me:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Good man John

Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Daz said:


> John - fantastic to finally see you with a Skyline. From the pictures it looks to be a very clean example. Hope to get to see the car in person some time mate.


thanks Daz, you will see it, I am sure :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Jezzzz That is some good looking car you have there mate.
> Power will come trust me:clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Good man John
> ...



NOT AS FAR AS I COULD THROW YA MICK.

Now!!!! dont you know some bloke who can tune these things to 1000bhp +

:bowdown1: 
:clap: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Car looks clean and good!! But with out the carbon bonnet, does not really the car well.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Adey said:


> Car looks clean and good!! But with out the carbon bonnet, does not really the car well.


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Adey said:


> Car looks clean and good!! But with out the carbon bonnet, does not really the car well.



does not really the car well hahahahahaha :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 

Mick


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Adey said:


> does not really the car well.


:runaway: :runaway: 


GGGGGGGGGGGGeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Nice looking car mate, looks really clean for its age, ditch the power fc mate & order up an F-Con Pro:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

beautiful car, i also used to work down around the areas those pics are taken!:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Supra RZ said:


> :runaway: :runaway:
> 
> 
> GGGGGGGGGGGGeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ...


Thanks for the advice Nick, spoke to Rob @ Perfect Touch and have
a F-CON, PRO on the way mate. All booked up for next week


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Saw this car in the flesh today and i must say it is a seriously nice car. IMHO the pictures do not do the colour justice looks 10x better in real life.

jabran


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

jabran200 said:


> Saw this car in the flesh today and i must say it is a seriously nice car. IMHO the pictures do not do the colour justice looks 10x better in real life.
> 
> jabran



Cheers Jabran, Just been fitting the Roll cage this evening. Was very impressed with the quality of fitment, every bolt lines up perfect. Just goes to show that the Kansai stuff is top gear. I will post up a few pics when it's finished.

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

:smokin: Very Nice John...:smokin:


Cant wait to see it in the flesh..


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

763paf said:


> :smokin: Very Nice John...:smokin:
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see it in the flesh..



Cheers Perie, dont sell yours mate, hope you will get to see her soon


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> Thanks for the advice Nick, spoke to Rob @ Perfect Touch and have
> a F-CON, PRO on the way mate. All booked up for next week


No worries mate you won't regret it!!:clap: :clap:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

as it should be







]


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

HAHA thats good...


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Was there an issue at the windscreen end of the bonnet? It's not sitting flush like the original bonnet was? Or is that particular bonnet supposed to do that? Or are my eyes failing me in my old age. lol.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Alexb said:


> Was there an issue at the windscreen end of the bonnet? It's not sitting flush like the original bonnet was? Or is that particular bonnet supposed to do that? Or are my eyes failing me in my old age. lol.



The bonnet was boosted to allow hot air to escape


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> The bonnet was boosted to allow hot air to escape


Ah ok, it makes sense to me now .


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Alexb said:


> Ah ok, it makes sense to me now .



Good, I am glad for you Alexb


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

things have changed a little since the car was dropped off for a re-map. After further inspection from Claudio @ Perfect Touch, seems the wood ruff key had sheared and knackered the crank, luckily it had held together so no major issues. So I was looking at having the engine out and a new crank.

As this all happened before TOTB, the guys where really busy getting cars ready to run there, so my project sat on the back burners for a while(BAD MOVE) this got me thinking.:smokin: Whilst the engine is out maybe I should replace the pistons. OH and the rod's. What's the point of having shiny new pistons and rod's if there going to be fired up and down with a standard crank. The idea of a 2.8 sounds nice, so a step 3 crank then? hmmmm.:chuckle: 

Regards to the turbo's or should I say turbo, with the extra power capabilities of the engine I decided to go HKS T51 KAI. The whole thing has become so far from my original spec that I bought a Pajero as a runaround(tow car) and think the R32 will be used at the weekends and track days. I have since purchased a Exeedy Triple plate clutch thanks to supraRZ and a lovely set of Enki wheels shod with Nitto drag tyres cheers Mr Webster.

The block has been sent to SMG in Surrey to be checked over, now it is not the R33 block from the car but a R32 block I bought from M6beg. Should be back at Perfect Touch sometime next week ready for the build up. Turbo kit is sat in custom's, so it will not be to long before it is all ready to be run in. Alas this is the Gallery and the bloody phone will not upload pics to my pc, so I will try to get some more pics soon.

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

I bet you can't wait to get that machine back mate, sounds like its gonna be a lot of fun!!

As you don't have any pics of the build yet Ill stick one, so you know what to look forward to lolopcorn: :smokin: 










Cheers

Nick


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Great looking car mate...

Hope you dont mind me saying, but I think the Aerocatch Hoodlocks are installed the wrong way round. Ive got the instruction sheet to refer to as well. But they are pretty hard to open anyways, so should be no problem.

Looking forward to your future mods.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Good man - coming along a treat fella :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

russwestwood said:


> Great looking car mate...
> 
> Hope you dont mind me saying, but I think the Aerocatch Hoodlocks are installed the wrong way round. Ive got the instruction sheet to refer to as well. But they are pretty hard to open anyways, so should be no problem.
> 
> Looking forward to your future mods.


Someone else mentioned this but I cant see there being a problem, least of my worries right now.

I have been speaking to Tweenie Rob today and ordered up some tein super street coilovers, since the HR stuff that is fitted is way to stiff.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

with a little help from the laptop, since the DVD driver has gone on strike. A ew pics from yesterday at Perfect Touch.




























This is my new screen saver


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Looking good Smokey, might have to watch out for you on the strip with that spec.

Mick


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

*A few pics of the engine build up*

out with the old.








New block and pistons. Trust over sized sump fitted































JUN fuel rail, big thanks to M6beg and polished plenum thanks to daz2206








Engine bay before loosing a few unwanted bits, air con etc.









A little bit of weight reduction

















I went up to see the guys last night and drop of my old scooby for some work to be carried out. Just in time to see the engine being put back into the car.









Getting a bit exited now as it should be ready to run in very soon and I can't wait. Still a lot of work to do, fitting the new suspension, clutch ,gearbox, oil and water feeds for the turbo etc. Looks like I may be running it in on the standard calipers as the stoptech kit is delayed by a few weeks .:smokin:

SPEC.

Wiseco Pistons, 86.5 mm
Tomei stock length rods
HKS step three crank
Trust oil pump
N1 water pump
Trust enlarged sump and baffles
Nismo engine mounts
JUN custom billet fuel rail
HKS 1000cc injectors
Tomei Pro cams 10.8 by 280 degrees
F-CON PRO ecu
HKS T51 KAI BB turbo
HKS VTA external waste-gate
Custom wing exit screamer pipe
Trust inter cooler
Greddy hard pipe kit
HKS stainless steel air filter
HKS induction Hard pipe kit
OS Giken 12345 gear set
Exeddy triple plate cluch
Tein Super Street Coil-overs
Tein adjustable top mounts
Nismo adjustable upper rear arms
Stoptech 356mm brake kit
Defi gauges, Oil temp, Oil pressure, Water temp, Boost
Kansai Six point refresh cage
Kansai front upper strut brace
Sparco pro 2000 drivers and passenger seats
Sparco harnesses

Big thanks to Claudio and Rob for all there advise along the way. Not forgetting Justin for doing all the DIRTY work, top man.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh that will be a cracking spec when all done


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

kennyc said:


> Oh that will be a cracking spec when all done


Cheers Kenny, there are other bits and peices that need sorting aswell but I cant wait to get it back on the road. :smokin:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Looking good Smokey......waiting for it to be finished is the worst part!

Wont be long now....couple of late nights out driving and you'll have it run in too!...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks like its going to be a stunning car:thumbsup: bet you cant wait.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the kind replies. As you have said cant wait now and after talking to Rob today I think he has a little something special planned for it.:chuckle: 

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Looking good Smokey:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Wont be long now mate. I expect another 10 second car in the Begley Familyopcorn: Good on you and Perfect Touch.


Mick


----------



## [[njo]] (Sep 26, 2007)

nice love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good news I will be heading over tomorrow afternoon to see the car being turned over for the first time. Will bring a decent camera, get some pics etc.
Bloody hell, I feel like a seven year old the night before Christmas   

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

oh dear what have I done ?
:smokin:





























The engine turned over for the first time since the re-build. Shit it sounds the nuts, I did video it. Drove home and deleted the footage on purpose, somethings you just need to remember. That's what makes those moments special, believe you me it was.

Smokey


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks fan-f'ing-tastic !

Take your time getting used to it mate


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Beautiful.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Stunning.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

cheer Guys, a few more




ATI crank damper and trust sump









Trust Intercooler









worms eye view of the T51









Smokey :smokin:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm not sure what to be more impressed with......the results of the guys work or the amount of dollars launched at this in the short period you've owned it!

It is always nice to see someone committed to bringing the best out of an R32. Fair play mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

stuartstaples said:


> I'm not sure what to be more impressed with......the results of the guys work or the amount of dollars launched at this in the short period you've owned it!
> 
> It is always nice to see someone committed to bringing the best out of an R32. Fair play mate :thumbsup:



No money don't impress me, what does is I went to see the car being fired up for the first time yesterday. Which was originally planned for around lunch time but other jobs needed doing, Rob asked me if it was cool and I had no probs with it. So instead of sitting at home watching X-factor with his missus he was getting my car running for the first time, which was around 7:30 pm. Big respect Rob:bowdown1: . 

Enthusiasm, passion, the big silly smile on his face and mine when it turned over for the first time. *Priceless.* Then he calls me up as I am half way home to say thanks for the pizza, oh by the way I have just been moving a few thing around in the engine bay to tidy it up a bit and fit the turbo heat shield, by this time it is nearly nine o'clock, *Now that's impressive*.


Perfect touches customer service is second to none in my opinion, a great bunch of guys who I am honored to have met. I definitely made the right decision taking my car there for the work to be done and can not recommend them enough.


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

After some small little niggles my car is now back on the road. The stoptech brakes have been taken off the spec list and have been replaced with some Greddy Six pots (JDM tyte). My next whish is that the car acelerates as fast as it stops, trust me these brakes are unreal. Hope to be running on Sunday at the pod, will post some vids and pics if all goes to plan.


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

After some small little niggles my car is now back on the road. The stoptech brakes have been taken off the spec list and have been replaced with some Greddy Six pots (JDM tyte). My next whish is that the car acelerates as fast as it stops, trust me these brakes are unreal. Hope to be running on Sunday at the pod, will post some vids and pics if all goes to plan.


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

MICK ! STOP USING THE REMEMBER ME TAB ON MY COMP.................



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Very impressive mate, great to see so much being achieved in so little time. 
Sure she'll be a monster when it's all nailed together and done :smokin: 

Best of luck with it!

Cheers,
Stu


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> MICK ! STOP USING THE REMEMBER ME TAB ON MY COMP.................
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


 And were have you been till the early hrs?

No :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I wont say to much i will leave that to Smokey.

Ohhh my God :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

What the guys at Perfect Touch have done to this car is unreal. I am totally lost for words. 

Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Look forward to seeing some new photo's


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Why the switch from Stoptech to Greddy?


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

hehe


















pump fuel at 1.5 bar of boost :flame: 








The man at work :clap:


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

looks great mate!!! can't wait to see it up close:bowdown1:


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Adey said:


> Car looks clean and good!! But with out the carbon bonnet, does not really the car well.


Should read without the unpainted carbon bonnet, does not really suit the car.

I got distracted when I posted that reply


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Living up to my username










Not the best quality pic I know, its a scan from one of the Blackett pics I bought (you have to cherish your first time....... )



Smokey:smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Been tiding up a few bit's over the weekend.

First on the list was to move the F-CON pro wiring out of sight and relocate the ecu in to the glove box 



















Then a little carbon panel into the center console to house the boost controller and the Defi Link control box.










Then a little bit of a wipe down and some cockpit detail to bring back the sine. :thumbsup: 










Just been giving the car a good wash, will polish it later on and post a few more pics.  


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

As promised and two coats of polish later a few snaps of my R32 during a little drive in the country.














































































































Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks absolutely fantastic mate - you should be very proud


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

fecking hell, you've done in 4 months what has taken me a year and a half, and I too had a sheared off woodruff key, but an ATI Damper and a newly cut keyway with a hand filed custom key (my fingers are still arthritic from the filing). I've got the replacement crank and other rebuild bits but since the car's running so well I can't bring myself to take her off the road for a month.

goddam you Rob, why didn't you emigrate to Korea and set your shop up in my neighborhood??? <sigh>...maybe I'll have to move to England. Does Perfect Touch need an apprentice? I just need a bit of food, and the back of an R32 to sleep in at nights. I'll bring me own blanket and pillow. I do work hard and learn fast.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> goddam you Rob, why didn't you emigrate to Korea and set your shop up in my neighborhood??? <sigh>...maybe I'll have to move to England. Does Perfect Touch need an apprentice? I just need a bit of food, and the back of an R32 to sleep in at nights. I'll bring me own blanket and pillow. I do work hard and learn fast.


you crack me up:bowdown1: 


-

awesome car rob, i quite like the spec list to:smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Daz said:


> Looks absolutely fantastic mate - you should be very proud



Thank you Daz, one thing that did bother me was whilst polishing the car I noticed a few little scratches here and there and a bit of rust trying it's best to eat the rear arches, so a respray may be on the books soon. I have just ordered a set of TE 37's in white from Miguel @ Newera they should be here soon. 
I think I need to get the arches rolled a little to help them fit nice and snug, I am going to have them powder coated in black before the tyres are fitted should look the nut's I hope. I have ordered up a set of toyo T1-R's from Chris Mann, taking full advantage of my Scooby Shoot Out discount from earlier in the year.

There are a few more bit's and pieces ordered for the car and then hopefully come next year I would like to do a few track days. Loving every minute of driving her at the moment.

p.s. I you where the guy following me one meter from my rear bumper in the M5 BMW down the M1 yesterday whilst we where driving at 75 mph, how does it feel to have a 15 year old Datsun kick your @ss because by the time I hit the limiter in fourth gear then changed to fifth I could not see you any more :chuckle: 

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Smokey 1 said:


> p.s. I you where the guy following me one meter from my rear bumper in the M5 BMW down the M1 yesterday whilst we where driving at 75 mph, how does it feel to have a 15 year old Datsun kick your @ss because by the time I hit the limiter in fourth gear then changed to fifth I could not see you any more :chuckle:
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


Pffft, 15 year old Datsun ? you want to get a proper 18 year old one like me


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Smokey, your car looks absolutely awesome mate, you can be rightly proud.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Car looks awsome mate, think its one of the best looking r32's ive seen, everything looks right on it. 
and frmo your other video it goes as well as it looks too

James.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the kind replies and yep I am well chuffed.

A little update on the wheels, Miguel called yesterday to say there would be a long wait for the TE37's, so I kinda bit the bullet and went for the CE28N's. After seeing them on a pic of Snowfiend's car I think they will look the business.

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sure they do :smokin: 
Great wheels on order and a stunning looking R32, good on you mate!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bad photoshop skill I know but here's what the new wheels should look like.










Smokey :smokin:


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Looking good John :smokin: 

I expect a spin round pindar race track.....I mean pindar road on Saturday


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Join the queue Singleton!!!....


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

chris singleton said:


> Looking good John :smokin:
> 
> I expect a spin round pindar race track.....I mean pindar road on Saturday






Lamb said:


> Join the queue Singleton!!!....



No probs there boys, hope you are smaller or 34 waist anthing bigger and you will struggle to get into the Bride seat, best stay of the Ginster's and Redbull Chris :thumbsup: 


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Thanks for the kind replies and yep I am well chuffed.
> 
> A little update on the wheels, Miguel called yesterday to say there would be a long wait for the TE37's, so I kinda bit the bullet and went for the CE28N's. After seeing them on a pic of Snowfiend's car I think they will look the business.
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


I'm honored 

Your not painting them black as well are you ?


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Smokey 1 said:


> No probs there boys, hope you are smaller or 34 waist anthing bigger and you will struggle to get into the Bride seat, best stay of the Ginster's and Redbull Chris :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


LMFAO 

I haven't been a 34" waist since I was about 12 years old 

Will have to rip the seat out and sit in the back "Hightower" stylee


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I haven't been a 34" waist since I was about 12 years old
> 
> Will have to rip the seat out and sit in the back "Hightower" stylee




PMSL.....since i can fit in the seat i'll go first!!!.......:chairshot :runaway:


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Lamb said:


> PMSL.....since i can fit in the seat i'll go first!!!.......:chairshot :runaway:


No way you're a 34" waist - I've seen your eating habbits first hand :chuckle:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> No way you're a 34" waist - I've seen your eating habbits first hand :chuckle:



PMSL!......thought it said 43"!!!.....chuckle:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> I'm honored
> 
> Your not painting them black as well are you ?



Not paint Giles, powder coating them, :thumbsup: 


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Cool 

So there will be x2 Silver R32's with Black CE28's and single turbos hitting the tracks next year :clap: 

Although my engine wont be quite to your spec....I'd love a 2.8 but I just couldnt afford one...boo


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

My new wheels arrived at PerfectTouch this week, Tweenie Rob took one of them to the powder coating firm for a test application. 

The guy who does the coating was not to sure if the anodized layer would take the powder coat or what type of finish it would produce. I went along last night to see the first wheel and was well impressed, the finish looks better than paint a lot flatter. 

They heat the wheel to around 200degrees with the wheel hanging from a earthing lead. The powder is then positive charged and sprayed at the wheel, the powder then stick's to the wheel, a very uniformed layer of powder hangs onto the wheels surface. Then its on to the oven to be cooked (hardened) The wheel I saw last night had just come out of the oven and some of the finish looked gloss but the guy says that was due to the amount of alloy in the center of the wheel and once cooled down 100% the finish will look the same as the outer rim did.

Anyway a few pics.

Stickers off and residue cleaned,



















Test wheel coming out of the oven.










After a little cool down.










You can see the center of the wheel looks like a gloss finish but that's due to the heat still in the alloy. Its very hot believe me :flame: 










The rest of them will be done this week and should have the wheels on the car by the weekend. Will post some decent pics then :chuckle: 

Smokey :smokin:

right Mick, you are banned from using my computer. Use the laptop and stop using remember me


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE! Smokey :smokin: 

Great wheels, will look verry wel on her.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

It's a bit hard to see the finish in the pictures, but I do see the thing about the gloss. But once you get those wheels fitted and take some nice pictures of it, I'll be looking forward to see the result.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

m92fs said:


> It's a bit hard to see the finish in the pictures, but I do see the thing about the gloss. But once you get those wheels fitted and take some nice pictures of it, I'll be looking forward to see the result.


Yeah I know, they where taken on my phone. I will get some better pics once the tyres are fitted and th wheels are on the car.


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Smokey 1 said:


> Yeah I know, they where taken on my phone. I will get some better pics once the tyres are fitted and th wheels are on the car.
> 
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


:bowdown1: John,

Car looks fantastic mate. :smokin: 

**You sure they aint my wheels... lol


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Black wheels on a silver car:smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Look cool mate 

I do prefer them glossy though, personally.

On a seperate note, does anyone rememebr that place that does the replacement decals/stickers for the Volk Wheels ?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Snowfeind you have pm




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Cheers dude :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> Look cool mate
> 
> I do prefer them glossy though, personally.
> 
> On a seperate note, does anyone rememebr that place that does the replacement decals/stickers for the Volk Wheels ?


I think NO stickers is they way forwards mate. 


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

:smokin: I got a very interesting phone call today from Tweenierob and I quote

"not too sure if I should use the word sexual and wheels in the same sentence but mate these are sexual" Tweenierob


Any way I will let you make your own minds up. I think they are and wheels and sexual in the same sentence is justified.


























































Will take a few more pics once the camera is fixed and I have cleaned her a little. Next stop Brands Hatch for a little pre Christmas fun, so the next pics will be action shots. Fingers crossed not kitty litter ones :chuckle: 


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Dirt!! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 


Mick


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Nice photoshop :chuckle:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

matt j said:


> Nice photoshop :chuckle:


I belive you are liking them ?


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

That look the dogs mate! just think what a carbon lip would look like on her!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> That look the dogs mate! just think what a carbon lip would look like on her!


cash is burning a hole in my pocket, 

Dear Andy

Dear Andy



lol


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Wheels are sweet !!! Smart 32 smokey :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Man that looks good..... one of the best 32s I have seen in a long time...

Now its over to "The Man from Del Monte" to sort out his Bee-R32.


When are we going to see The Wideboy?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Smokey 1 said:


> I belive you are liking them ?
> 
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


Yeah, they look sweet John - Better than I imagined. :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTRSTILL said:


> Man that looks good..... one of the best 32s I have seen in a long time...
> 
> Now its over to "The Man from Del Monte" to sort out his Bee-R32.
> 
> ...


From what I can gather, the Purple bucket project has begun:chuckle: 


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Your car looks absolutely stunning with the new rims Smokey!  

brave move to send a set of brand new volk rims for powder coating but the result speaks for itself, perfect!


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Very nice wheels ... I like the finish and the colour. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the kind replies, I was kinda bricking it a bit to be honest but now they are done I am well chuffed with the results.

Once again a massive thanks to Tweenierob, PERFECTTOUCH for building me a very special GTR and for sorting the wheels out with the powder coating, and for all the other stuff along the way. Thanks to Miguel @ Newera for such a fast and efficient service regarding the wheels.

Last but by no means least Mick( m6beg) for getting me hooked on GTR's in the first place, answering all my silly little questions and throwing a few big ones my way but I suppose, I could still be driving my Scooby and have a deposit for a house but where's the fun in that:chuckle: 

I drop the car of to PERFECTTOUCH next week to have the suspension sorted and set up, at which time Claudio has promised to take me for a drive (ie scare the [email protected] out of me ) From what Tweenierob has told me, I may need a fresh set of boxer shorts.  

I absolutely love my car and drive it with a big silly Skyline smile, next time you bump into Tiff Needel ask him about the Silver R32 he had a little play with on the M25 and then point him to PERFECTTOUCH so he can be a bit more competitive :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Purple bucket indeed!!!!! 

The wheels came out perfect mate, i just cant wait to get out and play with you and mick on the wangan 

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Purple bucket indeed!!!!!
> 
> The wheels came out perfect mate, i just cant wait to get out and play with you and mick on the wangan
> 
> Rob


Well if all goes to plan mate it wont be too long, look forward to it mate

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

After trying the new Tein super street suspension at Brands Hatch I wanted a little more grip from the front of the car, Claudio had previously suggested fitting some adjustable arms to get some camber dialed into the front wheels. So now they are fitted and the car sits a little lower after the springs have bedded in a little bit more.




























The test exhaust fitted and since removed, made 107db @ 4500rpm, going to get the old system checked out to see if it is any quieter.



















I am going to be a little bit busy over Christmas, cleaning up the Taisan and finishing off a few little bits that have been anoying me. Looking forward to our next track day and pushing the car a little bit more :chuckle: 











Smokey :smokin:


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Lovely car you got there mate.Was watchin the vids from Brands and was wondering what is the knocking sound when under braking/cornering.
Otherwise top job with the car.I aint a bit envious at all.No really I aint.:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Here are the Dyno sheets,

This run was 1 bar of boost on V-power










1.4 bar of boost on V-power










2.2 bar of boost running VP-IMPORT










Now the 17" TE37's are on with some sticky rubber, I will be heading to Santa Pod to see if I can beat my pb. of 10.9 sec 1/4 mile.



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

holly hell that thing put down a beauty curve.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Eber said:


> holly hell that thing put down a beauty curve.


Cheers Eber, just got back from Santa Pod having stopped off at Perfect Touch to replace the clutch. Big thanks to Rob and Justin for working out off hours to get my car back on the road (curry was just the job as well :bowdown1: ) Managed to beat my pb just a little 10.8 1/4 mile on the second run but the clutch started to slip. By the fourth run it was really bad and then hell no clutch :chuckle: . Well there is alway next time




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Good results there mate. Bet its alot of fun around the track


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Crikey Moses that cars come a long way in 6 months or so! what a transformation. Looks a lot better with the new wheels too. Nice one.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the kind comments :thumbsup: 

It was a lot of fun at Brands but I dont think the T51 is suited to such a tight circuit. It did however deliver the goods at Santa Pod big shock going from 1 bar to 2.1:clap: . Will post some in car footage once I get chance.



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Big thanks to Ben @ GTC :thumbsup: , I have fitted the Kansai under body brace's to the car. It definatly stiffened up the chassis a lot. Will get a few pictures up when I have chance. 








Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

little update. The Whistely job has taken a back seat whilst Time attack and the Taisan have occupied most of my time. I have had the head removed and sent away to be ported and polished, just my luck that the engineer went on holiday a week after he received it :chairshot so the whole process has taken a lot longer than expected. I also had new guides and valves fitted, so in effect a brand new head. Along with the porting work and a bit of remapping I am hoping the Whistely Job starts to come on song a bit earlier and fingers crossed that it should make a bit more torque as well.






























Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Good news Johnno...... :thumbsup: 

Getting bored of going through the tunnels on my own!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Lamb said:


> Good news Johnno...... :thumbsup:
> 
> Getting bored of going through the tunnels on my own!



what is my measley 580bhp not good enuf for you anymore humbi?

good to hear its going back on track John, should be the nuts when its done.

Tony


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

M19 GTR said:


> what is my measley 580bhp not good enuf for you anymore humbi?



Powers fine Ton.......but it dont make enough noise! :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks MEAN.. And has way too much power. Care to share some BHP between us lesser folk?! :clap:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Just you lot wait!

     


Mick:chuckle:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Lamb said:


> Powers fine Ton.......but it dont make enough noise! :chuckle:


Will see when the centre box comes out, then how much noise will it make.:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

good man Tony, so about three weeks time tunnel run?

I think the purple might be ready as well :bowdown1: 


Tony have you booked for Silverstone ? Should be a good day mate.










Smokey


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

M19 GTR said:


> Will see when the centre box comes out, then how much noise will it make.:chuckle: :chuckle:



Not enough!!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Smokey 1 said:


> good man Tony, so about three weeks time tunnel run?
> 
> I think the purple might be ready as well :bowdown1:
> 
> ...


We can go tunnel run when ever you lot want mate, just let me know im there.

Silverstone?
Car wont take it if your talking bout track day, or were you talking bout the ARDS test?

Tony


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Lamb said:


> Not enough!!


Well we just gona have to wait for the Evo then innit.:chuckle: 
Then make sure that window is closed son.:runaway: :runaway:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

M19 GTR said:


> Well we just gona have to wait for the Evo then innit.:chuckle:
> Then make sure that window is closed son.:runaway: :runaway:



No need Ton.......im now deaf after driving mine soo much!  

:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Are you boys coming to Ten Of The Best ?

Should be a good run up there, Whistely, Purple and the Super Lemon

Watch out Gordon Brown, you will be making a fortune on fuel tax on the 26th :chuckle: 




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

now broken to a pile of bits and completely fooked. Massive thanks to Claudio at Perfect Touch. My solicitor will be in more than perfect touch with you (lying scumbag)




Smokey :flame:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

cant believe its still like that! not good.

i imagine your family has a lot of love flying round for PT.


----------

